# Onkyo receiver help?



## alewisdvm (Jul 8, 2010)

Hello,
I was dead set on getting a refurbished Onkyo 807 receiver. However, I see that the 707 is very similar, and can be purchased for about $150 less?

This is for basic home theatre setup in family livingroom. Do not need excessive power, and likely only doing 5.1 setup, with maybe 2 additional fronts. Likely to be used with SVS SBS or SCS speakers.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I'd say if the cheaper one has the bells and whistles you want then go for it then you can put the extra money toward more equipment :T.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The 807 and 707 are very simular and even though the 707 hass less power output it will yeild very little difference in the end.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Ditto to both of the above.


----------

